

EU Parliament committee votes against air passenger data sharing bill - EdwardQ
http://www.cio.co.uk/news/compliance/eu-committee-votes-against-air-passenger-data-sharing-bill/

======
coldcode
"Idealalogical dogma" is a strange way to describe personal privacy.

